# Who are the tea party patriots, Hugh Hewitt speaks to them



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

A transcript of Hugh Hewitts interview with Tea party patriots. The tea party movement is continually smeared by the democrats and other left wing groups. This may help to dispell the myths surrounding the tea party movement.

http://www.hughhewitt.com/blog/

Not really an interview at this point on the website but it leads to more info.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2011)

billcihak said:


> A transcript of Hugh Hewitts interview with Tea party patriots. The tea party movement is continually smeared by the democrats and other left wing groups. This may help to dispell the myths surrounding the tea party movement..


 
A look here will demonstrate that some of the "myths" aren't myths at all. While it's difficult to argue against many of the things the so-called tea parties claim to represent, they have, like any party, attracted more than their fair share of *right wing* extremists, as demonstrated by the above search for "stormfront, support for tea party":



> 32*,800 results for*
> *stormfront, support for tea party*&#8230;:


 
The Stormfront, for those who don't know, is a website and forum for *right wing *white supremacists, that advertises under the slogan _White Pride, Worldwide_-I won't sully this place with links to it, but it's all there to see (as an aside, those of you who say that racism is on the wane, please note the number of members who are self-proclaimed racists).While the "Tea Party" may have started out as a Libertarian party spinoff, it was quickly embraced by those on *the right* who also espouse white supremacist views, and sometimes embrace the philosophies of the *right wing* Nazi party.

So Hugh Hewitt speaks to *them*, as well, whether he wants to or not.


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Hugh hewitt doesn't speak to racists at all, ever in any way that is approving or helpful.  The tea party has been smeared over and over because it opposes big government spending and the left can't have that.  Cries of Racism are the lazy lefts easiest way to attack their opponents, especially when the charges are false and nowhere near the truth.


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.nationalcenter.org/P21PR-Tea_Party_Racism_072910.html

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Berry replied:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Tainting the tea party movement with the charge of racism is proving to be an effective strategy for Democrats. There is no evidence that tea party adherents are any more racist than other Republicans, and indeed many other Americans. But getting them to spend their time purging their ranks and having candidates distance themselves should help Democrats win in November. Having one's opponent rebut charges of racism is far better than discussing joblessness.[/SIZE][/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]"This is exactly the kind of thing that has irked me all of my adult life, to put it mildly," said Project 21 member R. Dozier Gray. "This willful and purposeful use of the race card for nothing more than political gain is toxic to race relations, and Mary Frances Berry must know that. But she evidently does not care. Based on her comment, political posturing takes primacy over whatever real issues regarding race that she might pretend are her calling cards. I have seen this all before. I find it shameful."[/SIZE][/FONT]

This article dicusses the strategy declared by democrats to smear the tea party as racists because it will force them to go off message defending themselves.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Hugh hewitt doesn't speak to racists at all, ever in any way that is approving or helpful. The tea party has been smeared over and over because it opposes big government spending and the left can't have that. Cries of Racism are the lazy lefts easiest way to attack their opponents, especially when the charges are false and nowhere near the truth.


 
Not accusing the "tea parties" of racism-I'm saying that the racists are attracted to the tea party's platform, especially its anti-immigration and non-interventionist aspects. Just the way it is, so, yes, when Hugh Hewitt speaks to the 'tea party," he's also speaking to the racists, whether he-or *you* like it or not.


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

That is a really weak come back Elder999.   With all due respect, I and others have shown actual, real racism from beatings to name calling  from the unions and the democrat party, full bore,  no implying of racism, actual old fashioned racism at town hall meetings, at the wisconsin sit in by the unions, and numerous other places.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 26, 2011)

hold up Jeff

so stormfront supporting the tea party is bad

right?

then the american communist party support the dems is also bad?

and the american socialist part backing obamacare?


following your logic here would seem to get everyone bloody

how about we agree that you cant control who likes you, but you can control who you like.

so as long as the tea party doesnt support stormfront, it isnt a big deal


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 26, 2011)

Elder, the only thing I would question is whether that justifies branding the whole organization racist.

If so, how hard would it be for me to create, say, an Anti-hispanic hate group, and then once it was established, latch on to the liberal democratic platform of allowing Illegal Immigration because it helps keep those "Brown People" workin' slave labor in the lettuce fields so we can have cheap produce... after all that is the assertion of all the Liberals when you try and stop illegal immigration; We couldn't afford produce then!

So If I did this and all my members joined the democratic party, would that make the Liberals suddenly Evil Hate Mongering Racists?  Of course not, but by their own standards, it would have to, wouldn't it?


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice come back Twin fist, I appreciate the insight.


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Cryozombie.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2011)

billcihak said:


> That is a really weak come back Elder999. With all due respect, I and others have shown actual, real racism from beatings to name calling from the unions and the democrat party, full bore, no implying of racism, actual old fashioned racism at town hall meetings, at the wisconsin sit in by the unions, and numerous other places.


 
It's not "weak," and it's not a come back. No where have *I* accused the 'tea party" of racism, or implied that they were racists in any way, except that, *like every other party out there,* they have their fringe elements,and, whether they care to proclaim ownership of them or not, _they'll take their votes._

And, yes, John, any kind of support from the Stormfront should be, at least, disavowed-haven't seen that happen.


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Anita dunn, interim communications director for Obama:

In the speech, Dunn made this stunning statement:
&#8220;And the third tip actually comes from two of my favorite political philosophers, Mao Tse Tung and Mother Teresa&#8230; the two people that I turn to most to basically deliver a simple plan.&#8232;&#8232;&#8230;which is you&#8217;re going to make choices, you&#8217;re going to challenge, you&#8217;re going to say why not, you&#8217;re going to figure out how to do things no one&#8217;s ever done before&#8230; here&#8217;s the deal, they&#8217;re your choices &#8230;&#8232;&#8232;In 1947, when Mao Tse-Tung was being challenged within his own party&#8230; to take China over, Chiang Kai-Shek [and his soldiers] held the cities, held the armies, held the air force&#8230; the people can say can say how you can do this? Mao said, &#8216;You fight your war, I&#8217;ll fight mine&#8217;&#8230; you don&#8217;t have to accept the definition of how to do things&#8230; you fight your own war.&#8221;

Mao, the murderer? Does this make her or Obama supporters of mass murder?  Where does anything involved with the tea party come close to this.  That guy Van Jones was a revolutionary communist, the green jobs Czar.  He also worked for Obama,didn't he?  Does this stormfront group have any working relationship with the tea parties?​


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Van Jones from wikipedia:In October 2005 Jones said he was "a rowdy nationalist"[15] before the King verdict was announced, but that by August of that year (1992) he was a communist.[15

He was a Czar for Obama, not just a "fringe" element.


----------



## granfire (Feb 26, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Anita dunn, interim communications director for Obama:
> 
> In the speech, Dunn made this stunning statement:And the third tip actually comes from two of my favorite political philosophers, Mao Tse Tung and Mother Teresa the two people that I turn to most to basically deliver a simple plan.&#8232;&#8232;which is youre going to make choices, youre going to challenge, youre going to say why not, youre going to figure out how to do things no ones ever done before heres the deal, theyre your choices &#8232;&#8232;In 1947, when Mao Tse-Tung was being challenged within his own party to take China over, Chiang Kai-Shek [and his soldiers] held the cities, held the armies, held the air force the people can say can say how you can do this? Mao said, You fight your war, Ill fight mine you dont have to accept the definition of how to do things you fight your own war.
> 
> Mao, the murderer? Does this make her or Obama supporters of mass murder?  Where does anything involved with the tea party come close to this.  That guy Van Jones was a revolutionary communist, the green jobs Czar.  He also worked for Obama,didn't he?  Does this stormfront group have any working relationship with the tea parties?​




Interesting twist....

Somebody says how the conservative right attracts the followers of the KKK spin-offs and here we are at the 'all communists are evil murderers' again.

I think it's safe to assume that Mao is not voting for Obama...were as the white supremacists do legally and practically cast ballots which by all possible means can be counted toward the Tea Party count.

Also, by general nature a communist <GASP> I know, is not derogatory or demeaning to other people by reason of their outward appearance or heritage (communists governments are a different story)


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Mao, the murderer?


Mao's On Guerilla Warfare belongs on everyone's shelf, in my opinion-the language is great, even if it is a modern rehash of Sun Tzu (and quotes extensively from Lenin's _On Guerilla Warfare[.)_



billcihak said:


> Does this make her or Obama supporters of mass murder?


 
Nope. Mao's one of my favorite philosophers, too.*<gasp!>*

So's Jesus.

I have two copies of _Mein K_ampf, but it's miserable reading, and hardly ever quote worthy-unlike Mao:



> The people, and the people alone, are the motive force in the making of world history.​
> 
> 
> Classes struggle, some classes triumph, others are eliminated. Such is history.​


 





. 





billcihak said:


> ... Where does anything involved with the tea party come close to this. That guy Van Jones was a revolutionary communist, the green jobs Czar. He also worked for Obama,didn't he?


 
By his own admission-what exactly did he do while he was a "revolutionary communist?" Write slogans? Pass out flyers?

My grandparents were members of the American Communist party, who are, in part:



> Founded in 1919, the Communist Party USA has championed the struggles for democracy, labor rights, women&#8217;s equality, racial justice and peace for ninety years.


 
Of course, my grandparents quit the Communist Party in 1939. While I'm no fan of communists, I don't make them out to be the boogie-men some people do.

I mean, unlike some of the denizens of the Stormfront, the American Communist Party has proven to be fairly harmless.....




billcihak said:


> Does this stormfront group have any working relationship with the tea parties?


 
Well, bill, I won't post any links, but if you log onto their forum, you'll see that they have a subsection for the tea parties. Figure it out for yourself.


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Still not quite as strong a response as I would have expected, but it allows us to continue.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 26, 2011)

elder999 said:


> I have two copies of _Mein K_ampf, but it's miserable reading


Huh. So, Obama and Hitler have that in common, both crappy writers, but, gifted orators.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Huh. So, Obama and Hitler have that in common, both crappy writers, but, gifted orators.


 

Obama's a *good* orator, and _merely_ a crappy writer-and colloquial; I'm sure he dictated most of it. 

Hitler, though:



> All the human culture, all the results of art, science and technology that we see before us today, are almost exclusively the creative product of the Aryan. This very fact admits of the not unfounded inference that he alone was the founder of all higher humanity, therefore representing the prototype of all that we understand by the word "man." He is the Prometheus of mankind from whose shining brow the divine spark of genius has sprung at all times, forever kindling anew that fire of knowledge which illuminated the night of silent mysteries and thus caused man to climb the path to mastery over the other beings of the earth . . . It was he who laid the foundations and erected the walls of every great structure in human culture.


 
There's a German word for this kind of writing (and German sentence structure makes it even worse): *Gobbledygook.*


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

I mean, unlike some of the denizens of the Stormfront, the American Communist Party has proven to be fairly harmless.....  (Elder999)

except the giving nuclear weapons secrets to the soviet union thing, or the supporting hitler on orders of the soviet union thing, and trying to keep the U.S. out of the early war, or then turning against hitler on orders of the soviet union thing...


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Kind of a big thing that I think overshadows this stormfront thing:

Ethel Greenglass Rosenberg (September 28, 1915 &#8211; June 19, 1953) and Julius Rosenberg (May 12, 1918 &#8211; June 19, 1953) were American communists who were executed in 1953 for conspiracy to commit espionage. The charges related to passing information about the atomic bomb to the Soviet Union. This was the first execution of civilians for espionage in United States history.[1]

Since the execution, decoded Soviet cables, codenamed VENONA, have supported courtroom testimony that Julius acted as a courier and recruiter for the Soviets, but doubts remain about the level of Ethel's involvement.[2][3]

Giving nuke info to the soviets, kind of big.


----------



## granfire (Feb 26, 2011)

And we have successfully derailed the train just moments after it left the station:

How much more patriotic the stormfront is than the communists that were executed *sixty years ago* during the height of the cold war....

So let me see... the Tea Party speaks to the KKK off shoot...patriotic...

Got it....


----------



## granfire (Feb 26, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> hold up Jeff
> 
> so stormfront supporting the tea party is bad
> 
> ...



If I wouldn't know any better I would be guessing you are dangling a carrot in front of billi, just to see how quickly he gets onto the derailed train....


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Giving nuke info to the soviets, kind of big.


 

This is ironic, and I'll only point out that _espionage happen_s, and point out the case of Theodore Hall as the best example-not to mention the numerous other admitted spies who weren't executed, and stand by what I said:



			
				el Brujo de la Cueva said:
			
		

> the American Communist Party has *proven to be fairly harmless*


 
Had an _*awful lot*_ of those Soviet nukes dropped in our laps from 1948 to 1991, didn't we? :lol:

(It's also worth noting that a majority of the scientists at Los Alamos were in favor of sharing the secret with the entire *world*, and using a demonstration on an unoccupied island to force the Japanese to surrender....)


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you ever once seen a Tea Party Rally where they openly welcomed the Stormfront movement?  No.  So because you have no real argument you decide to try and Link the Tea Party movement with an organization that has zero ties to the tea party.  

I'm pretty sure StormFront wants nothing to do with David Webb one of the founders of the Tea Party 365 in NY City and one of the biggest rally in the country. 

Take a listen this is a great caller to his show addressing this issue






David Webb vs NAACP


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Did anyone know that the soviets, responsible for mass murder and keeping the countries they liberated from the Germans were not going to use it say, on one of the countries they kept, or on one of our allies.


----------



## granfire (Feb 27, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Did anyone know that the soviets, responsible for mass murder and keeping the countries they liberated from the Germans were not going to use it say, on one of the countries they kept, or on one of our allies.



Somewhere along the line I want to quote Sheriff Buford T Justice : 'the GD Germans got nothing to do with this'

I thought this was about the Teaparty....


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Have you ever once seen a Tea Party Rally where they openly welcomed the Stormfront movement? No. So because you have no real argument you decide to try and Link the Tea Party movement with an organization that has zero ties to the tea party.


 
No, you miss the point. While I won't link to their site, here is a quote from the "tea Parties" section of their forum:



> The Tea Party Americans Coalition is a work group of serious White Nationalists. It is meant to be a grand project of the entire WN movement to make use of the opportunities that are presented us.
> 
> We hope to get not only individuals to work within our coalition, but entire groups, and organizations.
> 
> ...


 
it's Stormfront that has linked itself to the tea parties......if Hugh Hewitt speaks to the patriots of the tea parties, he speaks to them as well...

....iof course, some of their members feel the tea parties are just another con to get "white" people to fight for Israel......


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Did anyone know that the soviets, responsible for mass murder and keeping the countries they liberated from the Germans were not going to use it say, on one of the countries they kept, or on one of our allies.


 

Did anyone know that the United States, directly or indirectly responsible for mass murder on our own continent, Central and South America, actually had plans to use it in Viet Nam and the Middle East?


----------



## billc (Feb 27, 2011)

In a time when the world was a dangerous place and inter group violence was the norm, the country known as America came along, and though it still had some of the same problems the rest of the world had, it created ideas that it tries to live up to. All men are created equal, The bill of rights, the constitution and so on. In 89 years of existence they ended the practice of slavery, brought over by Europeans and Africans, started the civil rights movement, to live up to the all men are created equal, gave their women the right to participate in their government, and did a lot of great things. Were there bad things as well, of course. No country exists without them.

during world war two, when the socialists in Germany, Italy, and Japan were killing, raping and torturing their way around the world, The United states, Great Britain, australia and their allies stood in their way. they defeated the socialists, and then...they spent billions of dollars rebuilding those countries they defeated, restarted their governments and now compete with their former enemies for trade. They did not conquer them, enslave them and brutalize their people, in the way it was done before the United States came along. 

The socialists, however, did conquer their enemies after the war, they raped tortured and murdered every country they "liberated" and enslaved the populations, while the United states and its allies (Great Britain, Australia, and later the former aggressors in world war two, now allies, not enemies, Germany, Japan, and Italy) stood in their way to keep them from spreading their tyranny to even more countries.

So Yes Elder, I see your point. The world had a lot to fear from the united states having the bomb. And yes, we dropped tha atomic bomb on Japan to end the war, not start the war and it saved a projected million lives.

The proof, as they say, is in the pudding, and that pudding is partly red, white and blue in color.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

billcihak said:


> The proof, as they say, is in the pudding, and that pudding is partly red, white and blue in color.


 
Dude. Seriously? 
:barf:


----------



## billc (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is the video of one of those racist tea party members, I am trying to be fair so I am posting this video.





 
The guy is on for about 9 minutes if you can take his racist tea partyness.


----------



## billc (Feb 27, 2011)

Cue the patriotic music.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Here is the video of one of those racist tea party members, I am trying to be fair so I am posting this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll see your "black tea party guy," (and, oh, BTW, I'm not against most of the things the tea party stands for-and a black guy can be a racist) and see you a tea party leader saying he shouldn't make racists put away racist signs:

[yt]GRkmK_5LHrE[/yt]

and raise you the usual parade of signs that some people want everyone else to believe don't exist:

[yt]S38VioxnBaI[/yt]

and remind you of Mark Williams's stupidity:

[yt]h9eWooErCCk[/yt]

Understand that I don't support a great many-as in _most_ of Obama's policies, didn't vote for him, support many of the stances that the tea parties are supposed to stand for, but will not exist in a state of perpetual denial, or dumb things down to the level where fascism=socialism/communism, and the first Thanksgiving was a celebration of the 'failure of socialism." There are racist Repuiblicans, racist Democrats, and racist 'tea party" members-and, in fact, the tea party, and its stances on various issues, is attracting the worst of the racists out there.


----------



## crushing (Feb 27, 2011)

granfire said:


> And we have successfully derailed the train just moments after it left the station:
> 
> How much more patriotic the stormfront is than the communists that were executed *sixty years ago* during the height of the cold war....
> 
> ...



Nothing like pushing the derailed train completely off the track.  Well done!



billcihak said:


> The proof, as they say, is in the pudding, and that pudding is partly red, white and blue in color.



Sooo...a light purple?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, so let me ask you this Jeff:

If the tea party organizers were responsible for asking Racists who showed up at their rallies to leave, 

Why was it excusable for Violent signs condoning rape and violence against the Elected officials in Wisconsin durring these recent protests to be ignored with the sentiments like "Well, a few nutjobs always show up, you just have to ignore them"

I mean, which is it?  If people show up stating things at your events you disagree with, should they be ignored, or asked to leave?

Because, while I am not saying YOU are doing it, mostly I hear the Libs excusing it when its on their side, and condemning it when its anyone else.

Never mind, Politics as usual.  Forget I asked.


----------



## granfire (Feb 27, 2011)

crushing said:


> Nothing like pushing the derailed train completely off the track.  Well done!




I try...


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> No, you miss the point. While I won't link to their site, here is a quote from the "tea Parties" section of their forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand what your trying to say.  Its just not a valid argument.  Your trying to link Stormfront to Tea Party and you cant.  The tea Party has nothing to do with Stormfront.  They have no control what people Like them.  That would be like saying if Charles Manson started saying how great Obama is we can now Say Obama is a Serial Killer.  The logic just does not work.
Besides David Webb in the links I posted talked about this very issue of the "racists Tea Party" if you didn't listen you should.  He is one of my Fav radio hosts.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> I'll see your "black tea party guy," (and, oh, BTW, I'm not against most of the things the tea party stands for-and a black guy can be a racist) and see you a tea party leader saying he shouldn't make racists put away racist signs:
> 
> [yt]GRkmK_5LHrE[/yt]
> 
> ...



You should also realize there were many anti-tae part websites that told people who were against the tea party to make the most racist signs they could and go to the events and try to get on the TV with the signs.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> You should also realize there were many anti-tae part websites that told people who were against the tea party to make the most racist signs they could and go to the events and try to get on the TV with the signs.


 

No, I don't realize that at all......


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> I understand what your trying to say. Its just not a valid argument. Your trying to link Stormfront to Tea Party and you cant. The tea Party has nothing to do with Stormfront. They have no control what people Like them. That would be like saying if Charles Manson started saying how great Obama is we can now Say Obama is a Serial Killer. The logic just does not work..


 
You're right-the tea party has no control over Stormfront. 

Stormfront tells me that there are organized, radical racist white supremacists in the tea parties, looking to take it over, or use it for recruiting, or both.

Others will insist that there are no racists in the tea party, or that when someone is "speaking to the tea party" he's *not* speaking to those same racists.

Oh, and it's okay for so-called "conservatives" to say that because Obama had the support of Ayers, and Rev. Wright, he must think like they do.Just sayin.'


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 27, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> You should also realize there were many anti-tae part websites that told people who were against the tea party to make the most racist signs they could and go to the events and try to get on the TV with the signs.



Actually this is probably true.  I know someone who participated in an event to discredit the tea party doing something like this.  Only his sign wasn't racist, it said something like "proud to be a teabagger" or "I proudly Teabag" or somesuch nonsense.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> Actually this is probably true.  I know someone who participated in an event to discredit the tea party doing something like this.  Only his sign wasn't racist, it said something like "proud to be a teabagger" or "I proudly Teabag" or somesuch nonsense.



One of the main sites was like crash the party.com or something like that its shut down now. I went on the forums they had and pretty much every tea party event was listed and it had sign ups for who could attend and what things to put on the signs.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> You're right-the tea party has no control over Stormfront.
> 
> Stormfront tells me that there are organized, radical racist white supremacists in the tea parties, looking to take it over, or use it for recruiting, or both.


So what who cares what stormfront tells you they are wrong.  You mentioned Bill Ayers so by your logic even tho Obama denounced Ayers actions Ayers says they are friends so then Obama is a terrorists.  



> Others will insist that there are no racists in the tea party, or that when someone is "speaking to the tea party" he's *not* speaking to those same racists.


The tea party is not Racists it message has nothing to do with race.  Are there individual  members who are racists of course same can be said about your local Fire Department but that does not mean the fire Department is Racist.  



> Oh, and it's okay for so-called "conservatives" to say that because Obama had the support of Ayers, and Rev. Wright, he must think like they do.Just sayin.'


Difference between the two is Obama sat in rev Wrights church for 20 years and never spoke up against it until he was called out on it.  Tea Party has from day one denounced Racism claims.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> So what who cares what stormfront tells you they are wrong. You mentioned Bill Ayers so by your logic even tho Obama denounced Ayers actions Ayers says they are friends so then Obama is a terrorists.
> 
> tea party is not Racists it message has nothing to do with race. Are there individual members who are racists of course same can be said about your local Fire Department but that does not mean the fire Department is Racist.


 
No, and no where have *I* said that the 'tea parties" are racist. I should point out that having an organized racist faction within your ranks is vastly different than "individual members who are racist."


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> No, and no where have *I* said that the 'tea parties" are racist. I should point out that having an organized racist faction within your ranks is vastly different than "individual members who are racist."



You didnt come out and say it because you know your wrong but you imply it by making your first post trying to link Stormfront and the TeaParty.  Which is just dishonest.
Stormfont is not a faction in the tea party. To be a faction in the Tea Party the Tea Party would have to publicly support them.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well since Robert Byrd was in the KKK and he was a Democrat then the Democratic party is the party of the KKK


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Well since Robert Byrd was in the KKK and he was a Democrat then the Democratic party is the party of the KKK


 

You know, back in the 40's, it *was*-of course, Robert Byrd quit and disavowed the KKK, and, as best as he could anyway, his racist past-and people still try to paint the democratic party just that way. 

You think the tea party would learn from Byrd and the democrats, and be rooting out the pestilence that *is *white supremacism in their ranks, rather than just paying lift service with weak denials and questioning whether they actually should even try.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> You think the tea party would learn from Byrd and the democrats, and be rooting out the pestilence that *is *white supremacism in their ranks, rather than just paying lift service with weak denials and questioning whether they actually should even try.



Well to be fair It took the democrats like 100 years... the tea party is a Zygote by comparison.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> You know, back in the 40's, it *was*-of course, Robert Byrd quit and disavowed the KKK, and, as best as he could anyway, his racist past-and people still try to paint the democratic party just that way.
> 
> You think the tea party would learn from Byrd and the democrats, and be rooting out the pestilence that *is *white supremacism in their ranks, rather than just paying lift service with weak denials and questioning whether they actually should even try.



The leader of TeaParty 365 the largest Tea Party group in the country has 100% condemned any and all racism.  He has been on every major television network debated, members of the NAACP and in my opinion made them look silly.  So im not sure what more you want them to do.

By the way in 2009 Robert Byrd received the KKK lifetime Achievement award.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Also Elder I think you forgot to mention that Mark Williams the guy in the clip you posted was kicked out of the Tea Party Federation.  Hes also a shock jock radio host that say things just to get ratings kinda like a howard Stern


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> . So im not sure what more you want them to do.


 
I want them to assign a team of people to cherry pick the Stormfront's website, figure out who those people are, and kicke them out. That's the only thing that would satisfy _annyone_. Barring that, I'd like to see them stop denying racist affiliations, because it will bite them in the ***, I promise. SPLC and members of the press *are[/n] figuring out who those people are, and betting that at least one of them will achieve a leadership role, if not a national leadership role-then they'll "out" them.



ballen0351 said:



			. By the way in 2009 Robert Byrd received the KKK lifetime Achievement award.
		
Click to expand...

 

Wasn't funny then, isn't funny now....(you do know that was satire, and not the truth at all???)*


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 27, 2011)

how hard is it to make the NAACP look silly?  they have been silly and irellevant for YEARS now


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a similar discussion the other day, but i have questions if i may?
Anyone can join the Democratic/Republican/Tea parties, correct? There is no oath to say you have never been charged or convicted of a criminal offence? Nothing says you cant be a member if you are or ever have been involved in X, Y or Z? You pays your money, you get you dance, right?
Groups like Stormfront for example, (which I had never heard of, and went over to have a look see....Wow....), and other groups that promote racial.....exclusion shall we say, are these groups illegal? Are they considered terrorist organisations? Certainly distasteful, but are they illegal?
If nothing is in the rules/party constitutions about limited who can join a political party, how can you deny membership to someone? Anyone for any reason?
If it is found out that a member is in fact part of a distasteful group, how do you kick them out without have a possible legal **** storm come down on you?


----------



## billc (Feb 27, 2011)

I have to say I don't know if there are dues involved to become an actual member or if most people just show up to the rallys.

Reverend Wright, Married the Obama's and baptized their children.  Obama and Ayers sat on several boards together and Ayers held Obamas political coming out fund raiser in his home.  So you tell me, who is more closely tied to a racist and a terrorsit.  The tea parties who reject the racists trying to jump on their movement or Obama who has had deep personal relationships with a known race hater and an anti-american terrorist bomber?


----------



## billc (Feb 27, 2011)

The democrats haven't rooted out racism in their party, just check out the attack on Ken Gladney on youtube, and on the african american guy at the wisconsin capital.  They need to let the union thugs know that they aren't supposed to attack people based on race, just differences in policy.  Then move on to the embrace of the racists in the new black panther party, and Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson, and you can see that all sorts of racism is tolerated in the democrat party.  They just do it a little more equally now.  One racist hand doesn't know what the other racist hand is doing.


----------



## billc (Feb 27, 2011)

It wasn't just robert byrd who was the racist.  Al Gore's dad was a segregationist, and Bill Clinton's political mentor, who he speaks of fondly, Jay william fulbright, I think that was his name, was also a racist.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> I want them to assign a team of people to cherry pick the Stormfront's website, figure out who those people are, and kicke them out. That's the only thing that would satisfy _annyone_. Barring that, I'd like to see them stop denying racist affiliations, because it will bite them in the ***, I promise. SPLC and members of the press *are[/n] figuring out who those people are, and betting that at least one of them will achieve a leadership role, if not a national leadership role-then they'll "out" them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

How do you kick people out of an political idea?  There is no membership card to the tea party. In fact its not even a national origination its 1000's of small groups of people from everywhere. However I go to tea Party events so I hereby denounce all stormfront members there you go problem solved.*


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 27, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Reverend Wright, Married the Obama's and baptized their children.  Obama and Ayers sat on several boards together and Ayers held Obamas political coming out fund raiser in his home.  So you tell me, who is more closely tied to a racist and a terrorsit.  The tea parties who reject the racists trying to jump on their movement or Obama who has had deep personal relationships with a known race hater and an anti-american terrorist bomber?





this is a fair point


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I have to say I don't know if there are dues involved to become an actual member or if most people just show up to the rallys.


 
One can register to vote with or without party affiliation-with party affiliation, depending upon the state, permits you to vote in the party's primaries(in some states it's not necessary to be a registered pary voter to vote in primaries).

For the Republican party, there are dues at the local party membership level, and you can give a donation to the national committee, as I do. 

THey can't do anything about how you vote or are registered, but, yeah, it's a sort of club, and people can be asked not to come back.....



billcihak said:


> Reverend Wright, Married the Obama's and baptized their children.


 
Yeah-apropos of the "is he black?" thread, you should really read Obama's books. He's felt the same way about "white" people that a lot of other "black" people do. Not saying he's racist, but he's had......thoughts... 



billcihak said:


> Obama and Ayers sat on several boards together and Ayers held Obamas political coming out fund raiser in his home.


 
I sat on the board of the Santa Fe Opera with several people, none of whom I'm friends with, all of whom I had a drink or two with and socialized with, some of them in their homes. For all I know, one or two of them butcher and barbecue little children when they've a mind to....I know my admitting to eating dog was a bit much for one or two of _them_. :lol:



billcihak said:


> So you tell me, who is more closely tied to a racist and a terrorsit. The tea parties who reject the racists trying to jump on their movement or Obama who has had deep personal relationships with a known race hater and an anti-american terrorist bomber?


 
Well,that's easy: the tea party. :lol: Obama is _President_, and if he ever *had* any ties like that, they've been erased by the same people who took care of G.W. Bush's drunk driving, cocaine arrest, extramarital affairs, and spotty Air National Guard attendance. (please note the lack of "smiley," I'm completely serious.) Obama officially met Bill Ayers "once or twice," and wouldn't know him to bump into him, and practically threw Rev. Wright under the bus at the first opportunity...

Meanwhile, if any of the many Stormfront members -who are usually members of some other "white" nationalist/supremacist/separtist group-rises to prominence in the "tea parties," (which I don't capitalize and often put in quotes because they really aren't a* party* yet at all, just a loose conglomeration of people with an equally loose set of similar but divergent interests and issues ) they'll be found out, exposed, and not just the "tea parties" will be sullied, but some of those very same interests and issues-some of which I can wholly support.

In fact, I'd say that there are some interests that are *counting on it*.


----------



## crushing (Feb 27, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> You should also realize there were many anti-tae part websites that told people who were against the tea party to make the most racist signs they could and go to the events and try to get on the TV with the signs.





elder999 said:


> No, I don't realize that at all......



It surprises me that you aren't familiar with 'Crash the Tea Party.'


----------



## billc (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.theobamafile.com/_associates/BillAyers.htm
Barack Obama did a review for Ayers&#8217; 1997 book, "A Kind and Just Parent," writing, "A searing and timely account of the juvenile court system, and the courageous individuals who rescue hope from despair" -- here it is -- these two were as thick as thieves.



The problem of Barack Obama's relationship with Bill Ayers will not go away.  Ayers and his wife, Bernardine Dohrn were terrorists for the notorious Weather Underground during the turbulent 1960s, turning fugitive when a bomb -- designed to kill army officers in New Jersey -- accidentally exploded in a New York townhouse.

Barack also was essentially an employee of Bill Ayers for eight years, starting in  1995, the year the Chicago Annenberg Challenge was created to raise funds to help reform the Chicago public schools.  One of the architects of the Challenge was none other than Professor Bill Ayers.  Ayers co-wrote the initial grant proposal and proudly lists himself on his own website as the co-founder of the Challenge. 

(I don't remember where I heard it, someone would have to check, but I heard that Bernadine Dohrn, the anti-american, terrorist bomber wife of Bill Ayers introduced Michelle and Barak to each other.)

(About Obama and Bill ayers and his terrorist wife, friend of michelle and coworker  of michelles,)

The phony Obama "Fight the Smears" website says that they "have encountered each other occasionally in public life or in the neighborhood."

Wrong.  The two men shared an office and Obama knew very well who he was associating with:

&#8226; Obama knew who was paying him to serve on two boards, 
&#8226; Obama knew who he was directing thousands of dollars of donations to, 
&#8226; Obama knew whose living room he was in when he kicked off his political career, 
&#8226; Obama knew who was sitting with him on panels, 
&#8226; Obama knew who was on his floor at the University of Chicago,
&#8226; Obama knew whose book he was writing a blurb on, etc., etc. etc.

Update: In 1989, Obama was a summer intern at Michelle Obama's law firm.  One of Michelle's co-workers was Bernadine Dohrn.  So the relationship between the Obamas and Ayers has spanned twenty years.

"I can remember being one of a small group of people who came to Bill Ayers' house to learn that Alice Palmer was stepping down from the senate and running for Congress," said Dr. Quentin Young, a prominent Chicago physician and advocate for single-payer health care, of the informal gathering at the home of Ayers and his wife, Dohrn. "[Palmer] identified [Obama] as her successor."


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

crushing said:


> It surprises me that you aren't familiar with 'Crash the Tea Party.'


 

Don't really care much about or for the "tea parties" at this point....


----------



## billc (Feb 27, 2011)

So elder, by your very own standards, what does President Obamas relationship with Bill Ayers and his wife Bernadine dorhne, both terrorist bombers, make him.


----------



## crushing (Feb 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Don't really care much about or for the "tea parties" at this point....



I thought you would know because you get so involved in the discussion about them.  Anyway, Crash the Tea Party has had a huge impact on perceptions of the Tea Party over the last couple years.  It's kind of funny, but it could be that the "Crash" people may have been the ones who started attracting the groups you've been linking to the Tea Party.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2011)

crushing said:


> the groups you've been linking to the Tea Party.


 
I haven't been linking them to the "tea parties." They're *linked* to the "tea parties," just as they were to the campaigns of Ron Paul, and Rand Paul......


----------



## shinbushi (Feb 28, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Not accusing the "tea parties" of racism-I'm saying that the racists are attracted to the tea party's platform, especially its anti-immigration and non-interventionist aspects. Just the way it is, so, yes, when Hugh Hewitt speaks to the 'tea party," he's also speaking to the racists, whether he-or *you* like it or not.


Make that anti-illegal immigration.  My wife came he legally not like a thief in the night.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 28, 2011)

shinbushi said:


> Make that anti-illegal immigration. My wife came he legally not like a thief in the night.


 
Well, *no.* 

While they're clearly against illegal immigration, and for secuing our borders-which I support, though I have to wonder how they plan on doing it without raising taxes-they also appear-_loosely, since there is no "Tea Party," merely "tea parties," with no one platform-to be largely against immigration reform that would make it easier for people like your wife to get here legally. In searches of "tea parties, immigration reform," reveal most of their "immigration reform" stances to merely be "anti-*illegal* immigration" stances..

So, *anti-immigration*._


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2011)

billcihak said:


> So elder, by your very own standards, what does President Obamas relationship with Bill Ayers and his wife Bernadine dorhne, both terrorist bombers, make him.


 
Well, there's some dispute about the extent of his "relationship." Notwithstanding, though, Obama has repudiated the actions of the Ayers, several times......with all that said, a close look at the people behind Obama's rise to prominence is _troubling_ to me. 

'Cause-to answer your question-apparently, his relationships have made him *President*, dontcha know?


----------

